# Goat verses human!!



## tiffany (Dec 28, 2012)

This is my son and our junior herd sire testing each other strength !


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Cute picture. You may want to be careful once he's bigger he's may think it's still a game and or really challenge your son.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Funny , lolol Who won that match ? lolol
But be careful , whats a game now will turn into a real dangerous problem later.....


----------



## tiffany (Dec 28, 2012)

He already is pretty aggressive . We keep an electric fly swap or water bottle with us!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

If he is already aggressive I wouldnt be "playing challenge" with him .
Your not only creating a monster your are confusing this animal and telling him its OK to challenge humans . Then giving him a correction is only fueling his fire IMO. Please be careful , your son or anybody else can be really injured by this animal now and later on when he is much bigger .


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Very cute, but I wouldn't encourage that. If he's already aggressive and you punish him for aggressive behavior, it isn't fair to him to challenge him then punish him. 

It's a fun game, though


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

If he's aggressive now, and he gets pushy give him a little pinch on the ear. You want to get him under control before he's any bigger. Be sure to explain that to the kids, otherwise they may not understand and encourage it.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Tiffany , we arent picking on you here , its just that we all know the dangers the bucks can pose to humans and there are plenty of stories of people getting seriously hurt. I know you wouldnt let anything happen to your son and your right there is things got bad .
We just dont want to see something cute turn quickly into something horrific.
I just dont want you to think we are ganging up on you here ...
Just saying


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Agreed with tricky, I learned from experience!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This is serious and I agree, should not be played with in that manner. It may be cute now, but, this is only teaching and encouraging him to behave this way.
A cute little buck, grows into a massive buck and may hit someone in the head, when they are bent down doing something around him. causing severe, to a very bad outcome injury. We by no means, are picking on you, we are concerned, as bucks have a lot of power when mature. Please, please, do not allow this.


----------



## tiffany (Dec 28, 2012)

May I delete this some how.? Im very aware of what could happen. Would never punish him for nothing. He is aggressive in wanting our undivided attention. Yes could get out of hand, so we have water bottle for caution. Didn't post this to be bombarded ! Thanks


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Tiffany , PM a moderator to ask about deleting the thread.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im sorry you feel that way Tiffany. after re reading the posts it does seem that way doesnt it ?
But I did post that I was sorry we across like that , but we just dont want to see anybody get hurt. There is a ongoing thread about this same topic on Bucks being dangerous. So , with that in mind and then seeing the photo , I can understand people just looking out for each other , that is all.

I hope you can see this and come back and enjoy the forum.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm sorry, Tiff. Only reason I said anything was because we did the same thing and our wether started butting us. That was all. You guys aren't doing anything wrong, I just knew from experience that playing like that can be a tough habit to break.

I didn't mean to attack, and I hope you don't think we meant to come across that way :hug:


----------



## tiffany (Dec 28, 2012)

I totally understand you guys concern. Looking at that picture could concern anyone. I guess me being here and seeing in real life it was like a short session and went on about our business. 
I just ask to delete so no one else would be concerned about it! Will continue to enjoy this forum. Thanks for concerns.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Tiff, like we've said not meant to attack you by any means. We never know who may or may not know certain things, so comments are always made out of concern and or trying to help each other. I wouldn't be too worried about deleting as it does bump down on the list. As well as if someone types something similar in a search, who maybe doesn't already know then they could benefit from it. I can attest to doing a search and reading old posts for knowledge or help with something before I post usually. 
Don't worry nobody here makes mean or judgmental statements. We try to visit, learn, share, you name it.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Tiffany your post could really be of use to someone else who might not know about how bucks respond to this sort of thing.
Everyone gave good info based on knowlege, and that's exactly what it was, information for you and anyone else reading and all exchanges were made with you & your son's best interest at heart.:grouphug:


----------



## tiffany (Dec 28, 2012)

Agreed!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yay :grouphug: 
I hate when there are hurt feelings .


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Tiffany..*hugs*


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, we are never here to attack anyone, we care about animals and people. We seen a potentially harmful situation, down the road, so we spoke up. I am sorry, if we hurt your feelings, we never meant to do that. We are here to educate and watch out for our fellow goat breeders ect. because we care, that is why we are here. 

This will be very educational to someone else, that may be doing the same thing and not knowing the real danger involved.

Goat vs human heads, the human head, isn't quite as hard as a goat. We humans, can be hard headed at times but, it doesn't help, in a goat battle. Goats are so addicting and so cute, while they are little, but we forget at times, they do grow into 200+ lbs of goat.


----------

